# Backwards?



## Flingo (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope I posted this question in the right place (If not, sorry).
I just wanted to know, can (gold) fish swim backwards?
I have one goldfish that can (Just sometimes) and one shubunkin that can't(well I never saw him swimming backwards)

Thank you,
Alan


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

I cannot be sure but i have a goldfish and he occasionally swims backwards... but not a far distance.


----------



## tois87 (Dec 26, 2007)

Fish normally don't swim backwards because they need a flow of water running in to there gills to breath most if not all of the time. having said that sum of fish in my tank(angles) swim backwards maybe they just like holding there breath lol


----------



## jerrybell (Jan 2, 2008)

Male swordtails swim backwards often when courting a female. Mine will zip clear across a 55G tank going completely backwards.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would submit that if your Goldfish is swimming backwards at all, that would most definitely mean that they can, in fact, swim backwards 

I believe your question is meant to be more "Is it NORMAL?"

I have no idea if it is normal or not, but I would think that unless he is doing it a lot then it is not really anything to worry about. Maybe its like a Goldfish roller coaster ride high for him? WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Dolphins play in waves, maybe Goldfish swim backwards


----------



## Flingo (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everybody for replying.
yes, I probly did mean "Is it Normal for fish to swim backwards".
He doesn't swim backwards a lot and he can't swim backwards for a long time. 
If he gets too close to the glass he will swim backwards to get away from it.

Thanks Again,
Alan


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

tois87 said:


> Fish normally don't swim backwards because they need a flow of water running in to there gills to breath most if not all of the time.


Thats not true for all fish. Most, if not all, bony fishes have the ability to move their gills in order to pump water through them. The only fish (not bony) I can think of that need to swim forward in order to move water through their gills are most of the requiem (open-water swimming) sharks.

As far as swimming backward, most fish have the ability to move backward using their pectoral fins. Its usually just to back up a short distance if its necessary in order to move away from where they are.


----------



## Flingo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody!


----------

